# Graffiti pic



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice! Where is this?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

that graffiti is bad ass!


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

CraigQQ said:


> that graffiti is bad ass!


Shame the civic is blocking most of it! (Only joking) :thumb:


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

It's amazing what some people an do with a can of paint!!! same can be said for photos!! Great picture


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Cheers, it's a skate park in Sheffield, took a few pics but that was my favourite.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Stewartfinley said:


> Shame the civic is blocking most of it! (Only joking) :thumb:


LOL, its not bad for a company car  more pics added


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

That is a great piece


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yep great piece,makes me wanna dig out my buntlack..


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Few cool pics there!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice Graffiti and a nice finished Honda


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Very nice Graffiti and a nice finished Honda


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning Graffiti!



Stewartfinley said:


> Shame the civic is blocking most of it! (Only joking) :thumb:


This was my thought to


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

id_doug said:


> Stunning Graffiti!
> 
> This was my thought to


:lol: its not bad for a company car 2.2 Type S :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

shaunwistow said:


> :lol: its not bad for a company car 2.2 Type S :thumb:


Not bad indeed. My mate has one and its a nice motor :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Anymore pieces round your way shaun? Be good to see some more if you can find any to post up cheers mate


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

good pictures for sure :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Anymore pieces round your way shaun? Be good to see some more if you can find any to post up cheers mate


I shall be keeping my eye out for some for future photo shoots :thumb:


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

Awesome pics....

I do like a car with a bit of graffiti in the background, banksy tunnel is a favourite of mine


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

blenki said:


> Awesome pics....
> 
> I do like a car with a bit of graffiti in the background, banksy tunnel is a favourite of mine


Cheers, I thought it made a change & as it was just down the road it was a no brainer :thumb:


----------

